

OpenID for Google Accounts - use Google Account to log into any site that supports OpenID - nickb
http://openid-provider.appspot.com/

======
graywh
Excellent use of App Engine.

But it makes me wonder why Google hasn't done this on their own yet. Maybe
because they're trying to re-create every possible web app so you don't need
to login to anything but Google?

------
aschobel
_scratches head_ Couldn't you have done this before using AuthSub and a
registered application?

The only thing that seems different is that Google returns an email address to
you with App Engine, so you can skip that step in the registartion process.

------
berryg
Very nice! An indeed, why hasn't Google done this on their own yet?

